# Running out of counter space!



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

I've added V60 brewing into the rotation, so have brought out the EK to sit alongside my espresso brewing kit. May need to look into reinforcing my countertop!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Tell me that's just not a few screws and a piece of wood batten to the wall!! haha


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

Fortunately not - it's a proper countertop


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

HAHA, ohhh


----------



## dannoceti (Oct 15, 2018)

Wow, great set up!


----------

